# Fake Pokemon Game Cheats



## Lord Mewtwo (Mar 28, 2011)

So I know Cave of Dragonflies has a page of fake cheats created by I am guessing, members here like you guys. I checked it out last night after about a year or so just for fun as I was training my Beartic on my pokemon Black version.

I suddenly came up with an idea for my own fake cheat and wrote it up. Now it's my first time so I hope it came out ok.

It's for obtaining Yoshi in Gold, Silver or Crystal. 

*Get Yoshi in Gold/Silver/Crystal*

You’ll need every legendary obtainable in kanto and Johto games combined in one of your johto cartridges. This means: The legendary birds of kanto, Mewtwo, the legendary dogs of johto, Lugia, and Ho-oh. So you’ll need to do some heavy trading. You also need to have a full Pokedex.

You need to defeat the elite four using every one of the listed legendaries in your team ONE AT A TIME. IMPORTANT: Be careful not to accidentally use one more than once or faint the legendary as these mistakes will erase your progress in the trick and you’ll need to start over.

After each time you also need to defeat Red/Ash in Mt. Silver (who if you’ll remember, reappears with each new Elite four defeat).

If you did it correctly Lance should tell you after your last round that he is astounded with your legendary collection. 

Then when you return to Mt. Silver for the last time, Red/Ash is not there. Turn around to leave and you’ll receive a call from your mom telling you that Oak is there and needs to see you, so please come home right away. 

So leave Mt. Silver and fly home (it’s ok to use a shortcut out of Mt. Silver; Escape Rope, Teleport or dig, in fact I recommend it). When you walk into your home, Oak approaches you and informs you that Red/Ash has suddenly died, and that your attendance is wanted at his wake in Pallet town because he has left you something.

So travel to the Kanto Region and fly to Pallet Town. Enter Red/Ash’s home and Oak has somehow managed to arrive a few moments before you. He will approach you at the door and tell you to talk to Red/Ash’s mom for your inheritance. 

Red/Ash’s mom is standing next to his casket in the back of the room surrounded by flowers. She’ll tell you “Red wanted you to have this” and you will receive a level 80 Yoshi from her. It knows:
Egg Bomb
Seismic Toss
Double team
Nature Power (This is a treat here because this move did not exist until the hoenn region).

Red/Ash will never again appear in Mt Silver after Elite Four defeats.
Note: You can do the hard re-set maneuver before you talk to Red’s mom to try to get it a color other than the standard green.
For something a little extra, while you are there, talk to some of the wake guests to hear some interesting things. One guest will speculate that Red/Ash had killed himself (hmm maybe someone kicked his ass too many times and he lost his dream of becoming the pokemon master ;) ). 

This trick will result in one or more of the following:

*Your team will end up with names consisting of random symbols and will die if used in battle. A tombstone will appear for them in Lavender Town.  They will have their own monument on the first floor of the tower.

*You may run into glitch pokemon or even glitch trainers in the wild, but NEVER attack them just run (or use an item in the case of a glitch trainer, it will automatically end the battle), or your save file will erase.

*Your sprite will change every time you enter a building or a new city (for example, you might be a little girl with a black ponytail in Cherrygrove but upon entering the Cherrygrove pokemon center you might become a fat guy).

****
The side effects were the hardest part because I wanted to make them creepy without copying what other fake cheats I have read have used. But I don't think I came up with anything real creepy beyond the dying team thing :P So I may add or change them in the future. 

I also was not sure at first what pokemon to use, I felt Mew and Celebi are too overused.

I am also writing a creepy pasta for Pokemon yellow.

So if any one else wants to post any cool fake cheats they have found or wrote feel free and please let me know what you think of mine.
I am also considering writing a sequel for it "finding Red's spirit".


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 28, 2011)

This sounds pretty cool, but it's spelled Johto, not jhoto.
Good luck trying to write one creepier then Top Percentage. *Shiver*


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks, I will do my best ;)


----------



## Absol (Apr 5, 2011)

Alright, here's mine: This is for Platinum.
   To get all eveelutions (plus they're level 100 and shiny!), you must first get an evee from Bebe. Then, you must make it faint one hundred times. Go into battle again. Keep your eevee at at least twenty HP. Then, let it faint once more. It will say, "you're eevee has fainted!'' no matter if the trainer was defeated, you will go back to the over world. a flareon wil walkup to you, and say, We were sent by Arceus to make sure you do not harm this poor eevee anymore. He will walk up to you and dissappear. This will happen with all other eeveelutions. they will be in box 18 in the PC. Ther you go!


----------

